# Lothian Cyclists



## aberal (14 Jun 2015)

We're a "Meetup" group, found on the Meetup website:  http://www.meetup.com centred around Edinburgh and the Lothians but with members further afield. We're a "non-serious" cycling club, with most, though not all, rides stopping for lunch or coffee and the slowest will always be waited upon. We don't race, but are most definitely not as fuddy duddy as a certain other well known national club who organises rides and stops for cream teas. Everything from short evening rides of around 25 miles up to big 50-75 milers with a scheduled 200km coming up and a weekend away to sample the Bealach na Ba.


----------



## DougieAB (14 Jun 2015)

Will have a look, cheers.


----------



## aberal (14 Jun 2015)

DougieAB said:


> Will have a look, cheers.


Yeah - good stuff, you'll be very welcome. There appears to be a problem with the link I posted, for some reason. Google "Lothian Cyclists" and you'll get there...


----------

